# UCLA TFT Screenwriting MFA changed their admissions requirements four weeks out from deadline



## stackerlee (Sep 26, 2021)

With four weeks left to go, UCLA's now asking for a full feature length sample submission as opposed to a portion of that (60 pages, as it said on website last week). The requirements were updated yesterday. What should I do if I haven't been able to even reach sample length, am working full time and am applying to other schools soon after?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Sep 27, 2021)

stackerlee said:


> With four weeks left to go, UCLA's now asking for a full feature length sample submission as opposed to a portion of that (60 pages, as it said on website last week). The requirements were updated yesterday. What should I do if I haven't been able to even reach sample length, am working full time and am applying to other schools soon after?


Sorry to hear that :'( what other film schools are you applying to?
production/directing still hasn't updated if they will resume accepting applications this year. Now I am worry that they will also change their admission requirement😒


----------



## Chris W (Sep 27, 2021)

Official UCLA screenwriting thread is up:






						UCLA Screenwriting MFA 2022
					

Here's the official thread for UCLA Screenwriting.   Online and Mailed Application Deadline: November 1, 2021    Here are the current acceptance statistics on our site:     Click through above link for more demographic data of accepted applicants.  Application info...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## stackerlee (Sep 27, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> Sorry to hear that :'( what other film schools are you applying to?
> production/directing still hasn't updated if they will resume accepting applications this year. Now I am worry that they will also change their admission requirement😒


Not 100% sure yet!


----------



## catmom (Sep 27, 2021)

I would try to find time to finish and get to 90 pages, I don't really know what else you could do. Even if it's fifteen minutes here and there, that'll amount to something. I learned that a bad first draft is better than no draft. Good luck!


----------



## fiere240 (Oct 17, 2021)

Good luck ): I'm struggling with the changed requirements too. I had 60 pages ready to go, but I'm not sure if my film can reach 90 pages ): I wonder if we can submit shorter scripts if they are well-written and not wanting for the extra length?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2021)

fiere240 said:


> Good luck ): I'm struggling with the changed requirements too. I had 60 pages ready to go, but I'm not sure if my film can reach 90 pages ): I wonder if we can submit shorter scripts if they are well-written and not wanting for the extra length?


I'd stick to the requirements. Don't give them a reason to deny on a technicality. Can it be a pilot?



Chris W said:


> Submit ONE of the following options in Script:
> 
> A competed FEATURE-LENGTH SCREENPLAY (90-130 page max).
> An ORIGINAL hour-long DRAMA PILOT (50-65 page max)
> ...


----------



## stackerlee (Oct 18, 2021)

Chris W said:


> I'd stick to the requirements. Don't give them a reason to deny on a technicality. Can it be a pilot?


Thanks Chris. I think you're totally correct. I found a way to stretch it out!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2021)

stackerlee said:


> Thanks Chris. I think you're totally correct. I found a way to stretch it out!


This is the way.


----------

